# Welche Apache Version 2.0 oder 1.3



## MSshady (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar gesucht aber nix dazu gefunden, deswegen wollte ich mal fragen welchen Apache Server ihr empfehlen würde. 1.3 oder 2.0, das ganze ist nur so zum testen gedacht und sollte gut mit MySQL 4.1 und PHP 5.0 funktionieren und evtl. Perl.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Laufen beide wunderbar.

Ich hab hier im Buero auf meinem Linux-Server sogar beide gleichzeitig laufen. 
Als Produktionssystem einen Apache 2.
Und als Entwicklungssystem einen Apache 1.

Ich greife mit beiden mittels PHP 5.0.4 auf einen MySQL 4.1 Server zu. Ausserdem auf einen MSSQL 2000 Server, auf einen lokalen IMAP-Server und nutze Postfix zum verschicken von Mails.
Hab ich was vergessen? Ich glaub nicht.


----------



## MSshady (29. Juli 2005)

OK Danke , das werde ich wohl 2.0 nehmen.
Achso habe vergessen das ich Windows benutze.

Aber sollte keine Unterschiede machen oder?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Apache spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Ausschalggebender ist ob PHP4 oder PHP5, PHP5 bietet neue Fuktionen, aber viele Hoster setzen noch PHP4 ein.
Du könnstest aber XAMPP installieren, dort kannst Du sogar zwischen PHP4 und PHP5 hin und her schalten.
In dem Paket ist alles enthalten was ein Server so braucht.... Mailserver, FTP Server, Apache, MySQL, PHP4/5, Perl, phpMyAdmin.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

MSshady hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK Danke , das werde ich wohl 2.0 nehmen.
> Achso habe vergessen das ich Windows benutze.
> 
> Aber sollte keine Unterschiede machen oder?


Das ist das schoene an PHP.
Solange man auf solche Geschichten wie z.B. exec() oder system() verzichtet kann man damit recht leicht OS-unabhaengig scripten.


----------



## MSshady (29. Juli 2005)

Ok Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

